# do you have to use jacketed ammo in HK's



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

do you have to use jacketed ammo in HK's like in glocks. also are they picky about what you run through them?


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*What I think*

The HK is a Military type handgun I highly recommend using quality Jackeded Ammo.:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HK's will eat anything you feed them. The reason HK and Glock suggest not to use lead ammo is because the barrels are polygonal. They can fill up with lead easier and cause increased pressure. It is ok to use lead as long as you clean well after you shoot.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Are you sure?*

about a Glock having a polygonal bbl.? I know the HK has it but don't think my Glock23 has it.:smt022


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Flanker said:


> about a Glock having a polygonal bbl.? I know the HK has it but don't think my Glock23 has it.:smt022


I believe it should. Take a look.


----------

